# X11 forwarding



## magnumax (14 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Voila mon bleme : 

En fait g installer fink et X11 et je voudrais faire du forwarding de mon powermac à mon imac et j'aimerais connaitre le secret des ssh_confg et ssd_config pcq des que je tente de faire un export DISPLAY
il me boule et ça ne fonctionne pas si qqun avait un solution à me proposer ça serait vachement cool
@+ et merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (14 Mars 2005)

Je te mets sur la voie...
dans le terminal
man xhost

une autre piste ? : http://people.via.ecp.fr/~alexis/formation-linux/export-display.html

A savoir que j'ai tapé dans google "export display" pour trouver cette page en première réponse... Tu n'as pas du beaucoup chercher :love:


----------



## kabutop (16 Mars 2005)

Hello,
Sans passer par export DISPLAY / xhost +, tu peux utiliser le forwarding SSH.
Par ex :
Sur ton powermac, tu as evolution.
Sur ton imac, tu démarres ton X11 et  tu te connectes comme ca à ton powermac via ton xterm :
ssh USER@powermac -X
Au shell, tu lances evolution

...

That's all !


----------



## macaml (16 Mars 2005)

oui, le "ssh -X" est super pratique, mais n'oublie pas de régler ton serveur X pour
autoriser les accès extérieures:
dans le X11 d'Apple Préféfences>Security>Allow connections...


----------



## BBen (4 Avril 2005)

magnumax a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Voila mon bleme :
> 
> ...




Salut,

Mieux que le "ssh -X", activer l'option de forwarding par défaut dans les ssh de tes deux ordinateurs. 
Pour celà, tu vas voir le fichier /etc/ssh_config, tu décommentes les deux lignes démarrant par "ForwardX11" et "ForwardAgent" (décommenter = virer le #), et sur ces lignes tu remplaces "no" par "yes". 

A partir de ce moment là, plus besoin d'export DISPLAY, d'option -X à la connection. Tu fais un ssh tout simple à partir de ta fenêtre de terminal X11, et tu pourras ouvrir et afficher sans pb tes fenêtres graphiques d'applis située sur ta machine distante.


----------

